# MacOS X as Darwin OS



## erikstonge (Jun 16, 2002)

I want use only the Darwin OS of the Mac OS X, because, I want a pure UNIX without the slow Aqua Interface and I have too much file to backup to create a new UNIX partition, and too long to download.

I want to switch between MacOS X and Darwin. I've test to edit the /System/Library folder name, but the kernel panic because he don't find is kernel extentions.

If you have a clue to help me, please, just write it on this thread.


----------



## lethe (Jun 16, 2002)

accidentally post twice?


----------



## lethe (Jun 16, 2002)

accidentally post twice?


----------



## Koelling (Jun 17, 2002)

Yay! someone who wants to do what I do!

it's really easy, just log out, type >console into the login name and leave the password blank. You'll then be given a black screen (like single user mode) with white prompt where you can enter your user name and password. 

you'll probably want to then type startx to get the Xfree started (I got stuck on that cause I didn't know how to start the Xserver)

Mozilla is a LOT faster


----------



## sao (Jun 19, 2002)

*On pure Darwin*: 

 <<The usual way to start it is via 'startx' from the console; that starts both the server and some initial clients like the window manager and a terminal emulator with a shell. Just type in the console: 

 startx 

 You can customize what is started through several files in your home directory. 
.xinitrc controls what clients get started. 
.xserverrc controls server options and may even start a different server.

 If you're having trouble (as in, you only get a blank screen or XFree86 drops you right back to the console), you can start troubleshooting by moving these files out of the way.

 When startx doesn't find these files, it will use safe defaults that should always work. 

Alternatively, you can start the server directly with one of the XDMCP options, like this: 

 X -query remotehost

 Details about this can be found in the Xserver manual page.

*On Mac OS X + XFree86 4.x.0*

 There are basically two ways to start XFree86 under Mac OS X. 

 1- One is double-clicking the XDarwin.app application in your Applications folder. This will let you choose between full screen and rootless mode in a dialog at startup.

 2- The other way to start XFree86 under Mac OS X is via startx from Terminal.app. If you start the server this way, you must tell it that it should run in parallel with Quartz. You do this by passing the -fullscreen option, like this: 

 startx -- -fullscreen

That will start up the server in fullscreen mode, plus the clients inyour .xinitrc. If the server you have supports rootless operation, you can start it in rootless mode with the -rootless option:

 startx -- -rootless>>

 Good luck.


 Cheers...


----------

